#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Metal Gear Survive

## Assassin

It's Rage Against the Machines developed by Konami released on February 20, for PC, PS4 and Xbox One. We were impressed that their multiplayer mode can be exciting and the designs of monsters are strange but imaginative, but the gender change suddenly just does not work, the progression is a weary grimace, the lack of points of control artificially prolongs rest, boring characters and repetitive gameplay disappoints us. At the end of the main mission, you will get about 15 hours of play.
*"Why are we still here? Just to suffer?"

**Metal Gear Survive: Trailer*

----------

